# Show me your coyote proof fences!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Since a livestock guardian is not currently an option, I am working on making the best fencing possible to prevent predators. I would love to see your ideas. I was planning to put coyote rollers, or possibly bird spikes on the top of the fencing, and then burying a bit of fencing in a "skirt" around the outside of the fence to prevent digging.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Your plan sounds pretty good to me.  

We took a different approach for our fencing, it's a mix of barbed wire and electric (and then we've got a guard donkey on the other side  ) We've never had any coyotes getting through fence, but I don't know whether that's more from the donkey, or the fencing. 

Here's a picture of our fence, if you're interested. There's 5 strands of electric on the inside with 2 strands of barbed wire running along the outside at the bottom. We've got a 200 mile charger on maybe 3 miles worth of fence, so the electric is pretty darn strong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would go with the hot wire too. Less work, just keep a strand closer to the ground. But if you do it your way that would work too. I just had a coyote get into my goat pen for my duck, he went on the east side of the pen and dug like crazy but that part is on the down hill and a bunch of dirt has buried about 6" of the fence so she couldn't get in, of course he was smart and went on the south side and was able to get in there. But I don't have wolfs in my area YET so I sprayed wolf pee and it hasn't been back


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We currently use wolf pee. Electric is a good idea!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Premier One supplies has a ton of electrical fencing for various species. Great company to do business with.


----------

